# New record 5 continuous card hits



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Down to you Bill sorry mate 5 to beat . But this is getting very interesting I love a challenge anyone else care to join in feel free the more the merrier, you know what they say in England. It's not the winning but the taking part although winning does feel good.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ups the ante.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

And doesn't even count the double! Excellent!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The next challenge, doing this while being set on FIRE!

good job hawk... lets see how far this goes







very interesting to watch

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great shooting hawk


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> The next challenge, doing this while being set on FIRE!
> 
> good job hawk... lets see how far this goes
> 
> ...


He He ... love it, and the other one gets to light the match from 10 M.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW said:


> The next challenge, doing this while being set on FIRE!
> 
> good job hawk... lets see how far this goes
> 
> ...


He He ... love it, and the other one gets to light the match from 10 M.
[/quote]

EPIC!

LOL

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting. You guys are very inspiring!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely tremendous.
Seriously... how many people can do that with a gun, much less a slingshot?!!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't hit even one!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am trying it. I got 4. Correction I shot 5.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooting Beanflip looks like five to me, I will not be posting any more video's now until at least Wednesday due to work commitments ( Nights ) I am unable to sleep only get about three hours to knackered to do anything.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy crap! I did get 5. Thanks Hawk. I hope work goes well for ya. You'll rest up and shoot many more! I miss the challenges of competition. This is great fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely great shooting! Congratulations.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

5 cards, cool! I'm inspired to keep practicing! Interested to see if Bill answers with 6 cards.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

SlingGal said:


> 5 cards, cool! I'm inspired to keep practicing! Interested to see if Bill answers with 6 cards.


 Yep Bill has answered with six it's creeping up I will be on his arse when I finish my shifts lol.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

SlingGal said:


> 5 cards, cool! I'm inspired to keep practicing! Interested to see if Bill answers with 6 cards.


 5 very solid hits , I have not been able to shoot again due to poor light, I'm not able to see where the ammo is going so I will have to pick my moment now as winter is virtually upon us.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have not given up on this continuous card shooting it's just very dull, in broad daylight I cannot see where my ammo is going i'm not able to adjust the shot I will keep trying but it's guess work I don't hold out much hope right now as the days are very short as well,a good idea but the wrong time of year unfortunately.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I did some practicing with a new layout. In the hope of improving the video. However, it made seeing the cards much harder.


----------

